# external flash for my fuji s9100



## mparker (Mar 14, 2009)

i am looking for a halfway decent external flash...   $$$ is the deciding factor dont want to spend a bunch of money for something that might not be compatible with the next camera down the road...  

and would it be a waste of money to use a flash bracket/grip with this grade of camera?

tech specs for those not familiar with this cam


*Op/tical Sensor Resolution*: 9 MP
*optical_sensor_technology*: Super CCD HR
*Optical zoom*: 10.7 x
*maximum_aperture_range*: F/2.8-4.9
*Minimum focal length*: 6.2 millimeters
*Maximum focal length*: 66.7 millimeters
*Lens Type*: Zoom lens
*optical_sensor_size*: 1/1.6"
*Included Flash Type*: Pop-up flash
*light_sensitivity*: ISO 100, ISO 800, ISO 400, ISO 200, ISO 80, ISO auto, ISO 1600
*Image types*: JPEG, RAW
*Width*: 5 inches
*Depth*: 5.1 inches
*Height*: 3.7 inches
*Weight*: 1.4 pounds


----------

